# Musical Cubers?



## Cyrok215 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm just wondering if any cubers here are musical. I play Piano, & Cello. I play Piano in Jazz bands, and solo. I play Cello solo and in an orchestra. Oh and my mother teaches piano.


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I play guitar, trumpet, and I get the girls with my awesome singing!

Oh yeah, and Pokemon.


----------



## Forte (Oct 2, 2009)

I play Rock Band 



Oh yes, and I play piano.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 2, 2009)

Forte said:


> I play Rock Band
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, and I play piano.



Well I hope you are musical... *Forte*


----------



## skarian (Oct 2, 2009)

i play guitar


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 2, 2009)

I play clarinet and rock band


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 2, 2009)

Bass, Guitar, Drums


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 2, 2009)

Music is my second life. I love the guitar, though I'm not that spectacular at it. I would also really like to learn to play drums, but I don't have the money right now and I don't think my parents would be too happy about that.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 2, 2009)

Official WCA Competition?


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Official WCA Competition?



Oh Jeez I thought this was the off topic section!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 2, 2009)

Drums, bit of piano and a song on the Guitar. I do some composing when I'm bored too.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Official WCA Competition?



Of course. Have you never heard of the Official WCA Competition band? They go to all the comps and play soothing music for the competitors. I believe this thread was created in hopes of finding new members for the band


----------



## piemaster (Oct 2, 2009)

I play piano and violin!
I enjoy classical music let's see....Bach, Beetoven, Mozart, *sigh* I could go on forever.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2009)

I play the euphonium


----------



## tkcube1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Guitar, Bass, Drums, Keyboard, Lead Vocals for my band.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 2, 2009)

I play drums. Kind of.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm getting into beatboxing.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 2, 2009)

Violin, and Guitar.
I also have an electric violin, which makes it pretty awesome in my opinion~


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 2, 2009)

Piano. I want to start guitar.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 2, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I play the euphonium



Same here! It is a pretty fun instrument to play.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 2, 2009)

Saxophone and tuba here


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 2, 2009)

violin
upright bass
bass guitar
guitar
piano
saxophone

currently taking lessons with the trumpet


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 2, 2009)

I play the piano.


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 2, 2009)

I play percussion and guitar.(also piano but that sort of comes along with percussion the way you play)


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 2, 2009)

I play the piano on a regular basis (for 8 1/2 years),
I play the trombone in marching band (1 year),
I *CAN* play trumpet (and euphonium and tuba, as they have the same fingerings, as you musicians out there know), and oboe,
and I played percussion two years ago (mallets in class, cymbals for marching).

Also, I own Guitar Hero II and III for PS2.
PS2 controllers ftw!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2009)

Guitar, Sax (i know your jealous because it's saxy!), bit of bass guitar, bit of drums, bit of piano, used to play violin, the recorder . I think thats it.


----------



## Weston (Oct 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n14UhtjFDTs

This was a piece in a concert I played over in China last summer.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pNAFb_pP7w

And this is a video of me playing at Disneyland when I used to go and perform ragtime pieces weekly.


----------



## happa95 (Oct 2, 2009)

Guitar and trumpet.


----------



## Forte (Oct 2, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > I play Rock Band
> ...



Oh crap I forgot that was my name and forgot to reference it 

Ya, my mom is a piano teacher and has a masters in some music thing. That is why I am Forte


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 2, 2009)

Guitar Hero, and I played piano 

I wonder what Dan Cohen plays. Masterofthe*bass*?


----------



## babyle (Oct 2, 2009)

I played piano, violin, and guitar (a little bit). My favorite was violin because I was in an orchestra most of the time and its just way more fun to be able to play music with other people too.


----------



## TMOY (Oct 2, 2009)

I play piano.
And since it's the "Official WCA competitions" secrion here: you all should have attended Dauphiné Open


----------



## Toad (Oct 2, 2009)

I play jazz piano 

It's much better than classical


----------



## peedu (Oct 2, 2009)

Mandolin
Guitar
Bass
Standing Bass
Violin
Harp
Banjo (5-string preffered)
Accordion (a bit)

I don't play drums or piano, because I have never had a possibility to practice. Theoretically I know how to play them.

Peedu


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 2, 2009)

piano all the way!!!


----------



## Rama (Oct 2, 2009)

It's always nice to take tram 17 to transport this Big Bertha into the city.


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2009)

Classical + Electric Guitar, Bass, Piano, bit of Drums, the Triangle (distinction at grade 8).


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> It's always nice to take tram 17 to transport this Big Bertha into the city.


that totally made my day!!!


----------



## Kxg (Oct 2, 2009)

I play nerves.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 2, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Guitar Hero, and I played piano
> 
> I wonder what Dan Cohen plays. Masterofthe*bass*?



nosht...

I go to school for bass, but I could've picked either trumpet or piano as well.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 2, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Guitar Hero, and I played piano
> ...



Hence the username, right?

I play keyboard (Yamaha Tyros 2, it's a beast)
a bit of guitar
used to play trumpet
and I've recently learnt how to play the accordion (it's cool)

oh and of course, guitar hero and rock band.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 2, 2009)

me plays violin and piano.

more of piano actually...i haven't practised violin properly for like 5 years?

and i like rachmaninoff. :3


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 2, 2009)

Piano, organ, accordion, trumpet, euphonium, tuba, trombone, xylophone and kazoo. I hope I didn't miss any.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 2, 2009)

We should get a list of instruments that you can use one hand to play, learn those and then form a band. When we perform we can play our instruments with one hand and cube with the other at the same time. lol.


----------



## mbrart (Oct 2, 2009)

Musical? Yes. So musical, in fact, that I'm trying to get a degree in music education. I sing, play piano, guitar, bass, drums, double bass, bass clarinet (I love the low end if you didn't already notice) and I hope to someday add violin and cello to my plethora of instruments.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 2, 2009)

I play piano, and a cubing friend plays drums.


----------



## Nuceria (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems I'm the only viola player on this whole board. I've been playing for about 9 years now (half my life), and even went to a magnet high school for it.


----------



## salshort (Oct 2, 2009)

i play guitar and sing, this is my second life after cubing as well.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 2, 2009)

i play guitar and clarinet


----------



## shelley (Oct 2, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> me plays violin and piano.
> 
> more of piano actually...i haven't practised violin properly for like 5 years?
> 
> and i like rachmaninoff. :3



Ditto, only it's the piano I haven't practiced properly in like 10 years.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 2, 2009)

I play Guitar  Have so for almost 4 years  Love it


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 2, 2009)

I sing, and play a little piano.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

Cameron Almasi is an awesome vocalist.


----------



## Tortin (Oct 2, 2009)

Sax, trumpet, a bit of french horn, and I just started taking guitar class at school.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 2, 2009)

I mostly just blow my own trumpet.


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 2, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I mostly just blow my own trumpet.



Lol :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 2, 2009)

[youtubehd]QrWjNTIgH2w[/youtubehd]

[youtubehd]6-6VPtcTHmA[/youtubehd]


----------



## Edmund (Oct 2, 2009)

I play bass, guitar, and drums and I sing but currently that is all Guitar Hero offers.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm starting to learn guitar but I kind of procrastinate from praticing and learning.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 3, 2009)

Been playing saxophone for 2 years. I think I'm doing pretty good.

I'll probably get a banjo instead of a guitar (I call it a gweeter) just to go against today's guitar-crazy society.

I can also play the harmonica by ear, but then again, so can everyone else.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 3, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> stachu's vids



The code has to be [.youtube]code[./youtube] it can't be
[.youtube]
code
[./youtube]


----------



## Cuber3 (Oct 3, 2009)

Gee, I thought I played a lot of instruments. Here they are:
-Piano
-Guitar (Mostly self taught)
-Saxophone (Alto)
-Tinwhistle (Self Taught)
-I can kinda sing but I never had lessons
-Recorder

I want to play violin and drums.

LOL, my dad can play anything with a play button.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Oct 3, 2009)

Ooh guitar
bass
a little piano
clarinet


----------



## kjcellist (Oct 3, 2009)

Lets see... I play cello, violin, piano, and I sing!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Oct 3, 2009)

Clarinet, Guitar Hero, and I want to buy Rock Band 2 and Beatles.


----------



## (R) (Oct 5, 2009)

I play trombone baritone bassoon piano trumpet guitar and a little french horn


----------



## enigmahack (Oct 6, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FLWFFqIBEQ[/youtube]

*this one doesn't want to embed, here's the link anyway: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FLWFFqIBEQ*

I play a BUNCH of instruments, but the main ones I play are Keyboards/Piano, Guitar, Bass and Drums, but I've also studied Tuba, Clarinet, a little bit of flute, Bb Trumpet, and all percussion instruments (Xylophone, etc.)

I actually went to university for classical piano, but ended up switching to computers... but I still play music, I help people mix/master albums and write a little bit of my own music too here and there. 

Anyway - so the point being - I've been playing music in some form or another for over 25 years, and it's totally a huge part of my life. More so than cubing... Music is just a way of living 

As a side note though, I did invest a bunch of time into Guitar Hero (I can't stand rock band) and ended up winning a bunch of competitions and winning prizes, etc. So besides real guitar, I can play plastic guitar and even air guitar LOL


----------



## Novriil (Oct 6, 2009)

B trumpet, piano a bit, guitar even less and recorder too  I learned that when I was 7 years old.


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 6, 2009)

i play Contra alto clarinet


----------



## jdrumfro7 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Calling all musicians!*

hey guys (and gals), I was just wondering how many among us forum members are musicans or have music-related talents. I myself am a percussionist and specialize in playing drum set (about 5-6 years now). 

anyway, so yeah please give any and all instruments or whatever and perhaps the number of years (or length of time) you've played or studied it/ them.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15893

I've played the euphonium for 5 years.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 22, 2009)

jdrumfro7 said:


> hey guys (and gals), I was just wondering how many among us forum members are musicans or have music-related talents. I myself am a percussionist and specialize in playing drum set (about 5-6 years now).
> 
> anyway, so yeah please give any and all instruments or whatever and perhaps the number of years (or length of time) you've played or studied it/ them.



Does Guitar Hero Count? Just kidding.

I have played Piano for 12 years now, Took lessons for 9 of those years.
I have played Electric Guitar for a year and a half now, took lessons for 6 months.
I played Trumpet in Elementary school for 2 years, still suck at it.
I play Recorder, kazoo, any xylaphone, and other instruments that take little to no skill at all.

Just gimme a but of sheet music for piano and Ill have a song out of it in no time =]


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 22, 2009)

I've played piano for 6 years.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 22, 2009)

There have been threads about this topic before. The SEARCH FUNCTION is a very useful tool. On topic, I play guitar (mainly electric and a bit of Bass), Saxophone (Mainly alto, but can play soprano, tenor and bari), Clarinet (only just started playing it), bit of piano, bit of drums, played violin years ago and most importantly, the recorder .


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Yay someone linked my thread!!! 

I play Piano(7), Cello(5), & can sing. I can play all string instruments though, & could probably play the xylophone. Oh & harpsichord is fun also.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

I have played piano from when I was 5 years old (have been playing for 7 years) and self taught myself guitar and have been playing guitar for 3 years


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 22, 2009)

I've played guitar for 3-4 years, both acoustic and electric. I've poked around the piano since I was 5-6, but it's only been about a year that I've started playing seriously. Just recently starting playing Irish whistles, made a few of my own out of PVC pipe, lots of fun to play. Also starting to learn theory, which is a lot of fun. ^_^

Never taken lessons though, just self taught through the internet.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> There have been threads about this topic before. The SEARCH FUNCTION is a very useful tool.


But in this case, reading an old thread isn't going to be the same experience as starting a new thread. The goal of this thread isn't information, it's conversation with the people that frequent this forum now- not three months ago or two years ago.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > There have been threads about this topic before. The SEARCH FUNCTION is a very useful tool.
> ...



Reviving the thread would get newer people.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm decent at Flamenco. (Spanish guitar)
[youtubehd]QrWjNTIgH2w[/youtubehd]
3 years.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 22, 2009)

violin 3 years, guitar 2 years, clarinet 2 years. I suck at all of them


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 22, 2009)

I played piano(suck), all different types of recorders, saxophone, a little bit of trumpet, and all the traditional Malay "Gamelan" and "Caklempong" instruments. I can't play guitar for shiz


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 22, 2009)

Played piano for around seven years, trumpet for three, violin for three, and starting to learn guitar and cello (and maybe drums)


----------



## (R) (Dec 22, 2009)

paino for 10 years
Bassoon for 3
A smidgen of guitar trombone baritone tuba trumpet and percussion


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

I've played piano since I was about 6. So nearly 10 years.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Caedus said:


> I've played piano since I was about 6. So nearly 10 years.



Out of curiosity, how much do you practice?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Piano and drums. My only goal for the piano is to learn to properly play all movements of Sonata No. 14 (Moonlight Sonata) by Beethoven.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 22, 2009)

> > I've played piano since I was about 6. So nearly 10 years.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much do you practice


Lately, 'bout an 5 hours a week. Before high school I practiced more.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

I play epically on the Piano.
I also play Saxophone epically. 
I also solve cubes.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> I play epically on the Piano.



Which reminds me:
CAN YOU HAS MOONLIGHT SONATA THIRD MOVEMENT PLAY?


----------



## ZamHalen (Dec 22, 2009)

Since everyone was more specific i guess i'll be specific.I first tried taking classical guitar lessons when I was 9 it didn't go well so I only took lessons for 3 months.2 years later I started percussion in middle school.After 6th grade i got an eletric guitar in exchange for my game boy.And thats how i started trying guitar again.So far the only thing that comes naturally to me on guitar is improv mostly to acoustic songs.I have also figured out some songs on piano because of percussion and thats about it.I sorta fail compared to other people on this forum.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 22, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15893
> 
> I've played the euphonium for 5 years.



Euph = Awesome


----------



## adimare (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm a drummer. I play a bit of piano but I shouldn't even mention it, I just took the 4 courses the drum program required.


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

I played the violin for 4 years in grammar school and I think it's safe to say I was the worst violinist of all time.


----------



## dillonbladez (Dec 22, 2009)

i play rockband and guitar hero  i also play the piano and violin


----------



## TemurAmir (Dec 22, 2009)

I play violin....


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 22, 2009)

I sing.

In high school I had a main lead or the lead role in four musicals.

In college now, I only have time for my acapella group. They're the best :3


----------



## cuber13579 (Dec 22, 2009)

i play the clarinet and recorder


----------



## kjcellist (Dec 22, 2009)

I've played cello for 5 years (hence my user name), piano for 9 years, violin for 3 years, I sing, and there is probably something else I'm forgetting...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 22, 2009)

I play guitar and make techno songs/hip hop beats...haven't played guitar in forever.

Edit: I want to play piano but my lack of fingers prevents me.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2009)

I've played violin for 5 years, keyboard for 2 years.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 22, 2009)

played guitar for 2 years, quit it, now ive played piano for 3 years with 1 hour of practice everyday.


----------



## TioMario (Feb 5, 2010)

Pa ta ta ka pu pu pah ! (Drums)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate my old self.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 5, 2010)

Played clarinet since 4th grade...so about 7 years now...and been taking lessons for hindustani classical music...about 10 years for that one.


----------



## bwatkins (Feb 5, 2010)

guitar for 9 years. Piano for 10. Ukulele for 2. Just recently bought a cajon, a Latin percussion instrument.


----------



## TheMachanga (Feb 5, 2010)

Violin since I was 4 and piano since I was 9


----------



## Arendil (Feb 5, 2010)

Piano, Flute, Guitar, and Im decent at drums.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 5, 2010)

Just another post in addition to the one I already did.

I *CAN* play trumpet, euphonium, oboe, percussion (mallets and battery), trombone, and piano.

I *DO* play trombone (one year, so far), and piano (going on nine years; since I was almost five).

Perfect pitch, instant memorisation, and playing by ear helps!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 5, 2010)

I *CAN* play violin, viola, cello, bass, guitar, piano, harpsichord, organ, kazoo, voice box, any percussion, mallets, bells (choir).

I *DO* play cello, piano, voice box, bells (choir).


----------



## Caedus (Feb 5, 2010)

I *CAN* play piano.

I *DO* play piano. (going on ~11 years)

Pretty much exclusively classical, but lately I've been playing some pop & rock just for fun.


----------



## iSpinz (Feb 5, 2010)

I CAN and DO play piano.


----------



## peedu (Feb 5, 2010)

I play.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've been playing the drums since 5th grade, so I'm not too bad at it.

I play guitar on occasion as well, but I am not too good at that. 

Music is the only hobby I have that comes before cubing =)


----------



## Dionz (Feb 5, 2010)

I can play guitar hero, but I don't think thats the point...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 5, 2010)

Dionz said:


> I can play guitar hero, but I don't think thats the point...



I think guitar hero is close enough to playing music to count. plus, it helps to show people the intricacy of songs of they weren't already interested in it. 

I've got a lot of people into Tool thanks to World Tour =)


----------

